# What causes the burning sensation....



## Screamer

Hi guys! I suffer periodically (for no reason I can come up with) with an acidy feeling in my intestines. It literally feels "hot" in there and I get "hot" gas as well where every bit of gas that needs to come out feels hot and burning. Sometimes it affects my BM's, other times they are fine but I still have the burny stomach pain and the hot gas. It doesn't matter if I am C, have D or neither, it still happens and sometimes goes on daily for a few months before it eases up again.I do have GERD but I don't think it's related to that, I take Nexium for it and it doesn't bother me much. So does anyone know what actually causes this? Or what I can do about it? I've tried taking probiotics for it (take them anyway) and aloe vera (the inner juice only) but I'm just baffled as to what to do cause nothing seems to put out the fire!!! And I'm tired of it!Thanks in advance for any idea's!!


----------



## Feisty

My oldest son was experiencing the same thing a year ago. After lots of tests and biopsies, etc, they found an ulcerated area inbetween the small and large intestines (I forgot what they call that area.......Flux, help me out here!!!) . He also had ulcers in his stomach. He was put on Ansacol. He is much better now and I think he said he is off the Ansacol. They suspect he may have the early signs of Crohn's, but they are not sure because the biopsies didn't show that. I hope you can find some relief soon.Sometimes I have that burning "hot" feeling when I pass gas, but I figure it is due to whatever I have in my diet at the time. It isn't an every day occurence for me.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Feisty,can you ask about this "area" and how they diagnose it?For me,it's mainly my lower sigmoid colon associated with my bladder.IT BURN!iT HELP TO POUR VERY COLD WATER ON IT.


----------



## Screamer

Hmm thanks Feisty. I had a colonoscopy about 2 or 3 years ago (can't remember which, life has been a bit of a blur since the twins came along 4 years ago!) and nothing showed up but this burning just drives me nuts. I know I get it when I eat too much mustard or cook in mustard oil but I haven't really been eating anything too spicy lately and for a while there I was pretty much eating bread and potatoes and things were still burning


----------



## Kathleen M.

Sometimes excess bile can cause a burning sensation (it is irritating to the colon) so especially if you tend loose you might try LNAPE's Calcium or Questran.For some people pain can just feel burning even if nothing is actually acid or burning.K.


----------



## Screamer

Kathleen M. said:


> Sometimes excess bile can cause a burning sensation (it is irritating to the colon) so especially if you tend loose you might try LNAPE's Calcium or Questran.For some people pain can just feel burning even if nothing is actually acid or burning.K.


I do tend to get D but the Effexor XR is fixing that problem up for now, the calcium made me too constipated so I stopped it (gotta love alternating!). Questran also caused me worse burning for some reason. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## Feisty

> Sometimes excess bile can cause a burning sensation (it is irritating to the colon)


Yes. I'm wondering if you have too much bile. From what you have said, it sounds like you have acid reflux problems. That can definitely cause burning in the stomach and esophagus. I had it something awful until the surgeon fixed the hiatal hernia and did a Nissen Fundoplication to tighten the floppy valve at the bottom of the esophagus. I was getting so much backwash it was burning the esophagus. Lots and lots of heartburn and acid reflux. I couldn't lay down at all. I slept in a recliner for the last 3 months before surgery. I was diagnosed with Barrett's Esophagitis about 4 years prior to the surgery, but I had the symptoms a long time before diagnosis was made. Prevacid worked well for me for several years, but then the acid reflux got too bad and nothing worked anymore.


> Feisty,can you ask about this "area" and how they diagnose it?


Spasman..........it's called the *terminal ileum.* He had an endoscope with biopsy and a colonoscopy with biopsy, a barium swallow/x-ray, ultrasound, and a scan to check the liver and gallbladder. It was the scoping that showed the ulcerations. And the barium swallow showed the narrowing at the *terminal ileum*.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

THANKS FEISTY.My barium enema is normal







...and they have not reach the cecum with the colonoscopy.I was in so much pain not being sedated.


----------



## hope*

Amy, i have that burning feeling at the moment in my lower right side and hot gas







i have wondered what it is to







i eat a lot of honey, could that be the problem?


----------



## Screamer

Hmm I don't know about honey. I guess it could be the fructose in it (the fruit sugars). I wish I could connect mine to a particular type of food but it doesn't matter what I eat I seem to get it if I'm going to! Maybe try easing up on the honey for a couple of days and see if it makes a difference. When I get it I generally have a really gassy feeling gurgling belly and it burns in there too, like when you have a gastro bug, only I don't always get D when I have it.


----------



## hope*

It is hard Amy, i really believe my ibs is not food related, yesterday i hardly eat anything and had cramps most of the day like i was going to have a D attack, and nothing happened, i can only put it down to my period is less then a week away (i cant wait for them to stop) they say find your trigger food, i havent yet.


----------



## Vikki

I actually have this sometimes myself. It feels like someone is running a hot poker through your intestines? They ache a little bit but mostly it feels like someone has set your bowels on fire. Sound about right?? For me, I find it happens when I eat something I shouldn't. For example, I'm lactose intolerant. I ate a pasta bake with melted cheese on top last night for dinner, which should be fine but I've overdone it a little lately with the lactose and this morning when I woke up, the burning was there. I also find it happens if I go to bed with indigestion. I seldom get heartburn or acid but I get very bad trapped wind and indigestion that stays in my stomach and bowels quite often. I read about it and somewhere it said that when your body doesn't properly digest something, it ferments in the stomach and/or bowel, causing the bloat and what can be horribly offensive wind. I wonder if the fermenting might be what causes the burning sensation.Try keeping a food diary for a while. Note what you eat and drink and when and then when you have the burning. If it is a food intolerance, it should be clear from that.


----------



## Rowe2

Hey Screamer! I've had this, too







~ makes you want to find the nearest cool creek and sit right smack in the middle of it! LOL I am almost positive it is bile. Too much dumping into the colon, but not sure why. Gallbladder problems maybe?I am also on Effexor XR, and let me tell you, I know if I miss a dose. I'm only on 37.5 mg. once a day, and it keeps the D episodes down. Most of the time when I get D now, it's when I've been very stressed over a loved one. Hope you find some answers!


----------



## Screamer

Phew so I'm not insane then! I'm glad some people know what I'm talking about! Yeah, I just wanna drink something to put the fire on the inside out! It just feels as if my entire stomach and intestine contents have turned to acid. And yes, my gas is not exactly pleasant when I have it. I just had a though, the Effexor is keeping the D away but it's giving me horrible gas and rumbly sore belly (seeing my GP about it today). I wonder if it's also causing this bout of burning?As for food intolerance, I've done an elimination test where I ate the basics and nothing else for 6 weeks and there was zero change in any of my symptoms







I gave up on the whole food thing and pretty much eat whatever I want (well not dairy or spices or egg these days but that's ethical not IBS related). I'll ask my GP about it today I think. I've brought it up before but he usually just tells me that's IBS for you







He did get my gallbladder checked out though.I also don't see any relation between my GERD and my acidy belly but maybe there is a connection there.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Hi honey







.The burning sensation maybe exacerbate by triggers.However treat it as a pain!CHECK THIS OUT IN AUSSI LAND:THERMOGRAPHY FOR PAIN MAPPING:http://www.thermography.com.au/


> Pain ManagementDITI provides the only method available for visualizing pain, and offers a valuable assessment of pain and pathology anywhere on the body. DITI is cost effective, risk free and provides instant images. Thermography Australia assists with a number of pain management techniques and monitors the outcome of these programs.


----------



## 14529

I have that burning stomach in my intestine area, too! It's so nice to know I'm not the only one. (Although, of course, I don't wish any of us had this). But that hot, burning sensation comes 'alive' when I'm really constipated. If I'm really constipated and have some citrus fruit, then it gets really bad. Unfortunately, I have no idea why that happens. sorry.


----------



## Screamer

Awww Spas, did you just call me honey ::bats eyelashes::







Hmm that's interesting. I might just look into that. Thanks for the linky







So I asked my GP about it yesterday when I went to see him. He said that is mostly a sign of colitis, but given that I'd been scoped 2 years ago and was getting it sometimes then, just not as often and all the biopsies had come back clear that he just didn't know what it is







Hmmm if it's a sign of colitis shouldn't he be double checking or something? Karma, yup, you're definately not alone! I thought I was too, it definately gets worse with constipation or diarrhea but I do just get it sometimes for no reason too. I don't eat any fruit so can't tell if it gets worse with citrus but as I said before I know mustard oil is a big no no for me.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Screamer said:


> Awww Spas, did you just call me honey ::bats eyelashes::


I did? It's because aussies are special people.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

FOR THOSE WITH BURNING SPOT,DID IT START BEFORE IBS?Screamer,if you can go there,it would be really helpful.I beleive this burning pain could play a major role in disturbing the bowel creating spasms and pain.It's always good to investigate pain without invasives test.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Interesting article from a neurological center(click on the link please)ain: Hope Through Research:http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/chronic...hronic_pain.htm


> Neuropathic pain is a type of pain that can result from injury to nerves, either in the peripheral or central nervous system (see The Nervous Systems in the Appendix). Neuropathic pain can occur in any part of the body and is frequently described as a hot, burning sensation, which can be devastating to the affected individual. It can result from diseases that affect nerves (such as diabetes) or from trauma, or, because chemotherapy drugs can affect nerves, it can be a consequence of cancer treatment. Among the many neuropathic pain conditions are diabetic neuropathy (which results from nerve damage secondary to vascular problems that occur with diabetes); reflex sympathetic dystrophy syndrome (see below), which can follow injury; phantom limb and post-amputation pain (see Phantom Pain in the Appendix), which can result from the surgical removal of a limb; postherpetic neuralgia, which can occur after an outbreak of shingles; and central pain syndrome, which can result from trauma to the brain or spinal cord.





> Burn pain can be profound and poses an extreme challenge to the medical community. First-degree burns are the least severe; with third-degree burns, the skin is lost. Depending on the injury, pain accompanying burns can be excruciating, and even after the wound has healed patients may have chronic pain at the burn site.


Complex Regional Pain Syndrome:http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/reflex_...c_dystrophy.htmChronic pain:http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/chronic...hronic_pain.htm


----------



## Screamer

SpAsMaN* said:


> I did? It's because aussies are special people.


Awww, yes, yes we are







Umm I'm a little lost on the whole burns pain thing. I've never actually burnt my bum? It just feels burny.But thanks for the links, I'll take a better look tomorrow when I'm a bit more awake


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Let us know Screamer if you go there!The thermal camera who take pictures of burning part of your body is kind a new in the pain world.So it's not accessible everywhere.But i like the idea of identify the pain with that.I'm registered to evaluate my pelvic pain in a center in Montreal.Well at least i will be taken care of lol


----------



## SpAsMaN*

http://www.ic-network.com/forum/showthread...6657#post336657


----------



## Screamer

Of course I'll let you know Spas, don't know if I will though to be honest. I might! If I do it will be after we move when I'm closer to the centre.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Screamer said:


> Of course I'll let you know Spas, don't know if I will though to be honest. I might! If I do it will be after we move when I'm closer to the centre.


Are you close to one of these?:LocationsCrows Nest Level One, 425 Pacific HighwayCrows Nest, 2065 (Sydney)Ph 9436 2992MerrylandsLevel One, 244 Pitt Street Merrylands 2160 Ph 9897 0555IT'S WORTHED TO CALL THEM SCREAMER TO SEE IF THERE IS DOCTORS WHO KNOWS ABOUT "BURNING PAIN/DISCOMFORT" OVER THERE....


----------



## Screamer

They're both in Sydney about 4-4 1/2 hours away (plus Mr Scream is leaving for Bali for 3 weeks at the end of this week) but you're right, a call wouldn't hurt.


----------



## 23240

I'm not sure if this is what you're talking about, but I've sometimes experienced a burning sensation upon evacuation that is very much like having a bowel movement after eating very spicy food. The traditional Chinese medicine doctor I saw said this was a sign of excess heat in the body. If you have a yellow coating on your tongue, this is also an indication of excess heat in the body (a balanced body produces a thin white coating on the tongue).


----------



## Screamer

hateantibiotics said:


> I'm not sure if this is what you're talking about, but I've sometimes experienced a burning sensation upon evacuation that is very much like having a bowel movement after eating very spicy food. The traditional Chinese medicine doctor I saw said this was a sign of excess heat in the body. If you have a yellow coating on your tongue, this is also an indication of excess heat in the body (a balanced body produces a thin white coating on the tongue).


Yeah, it's like that except it happens on and off during the day too even if I don't need to have a BM. The gas kind of feels the same way. I was going to see a Chinese herbalist a while back but I couldn't afford it in the end


----------



## AchtungBaby

Hi Screamer, I have this too. I eat small snacks in the morning but around noon time, it feels like my colon is on fire or something. It is very uncomfortable but since I am taking peppermint softgels, it has gotten a little better and seem to have a cooling effect. They are also affordable. I am taking 1 after each meal. Also, drink chamomile tea. It relaxes too. Hope this helps!







Best wishes!


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Screamer said:


> I was going to see a Chinese herbalist a while back but I couldn't afford it in the end


Good for you!


----------



## Screamer

SpAsMaN* said:


> Good for you!


? You think they're a rip off Spas?


----------



## SpAsMaN*




----------



## am sick of ibs

Hi Screamer, i've just come across your post from 2007 - i hope you've discovered the answer by now. If you haven't what you're feeling is inflammation of the gut lining. You most likely have food chemical intolerances (mustard is extremely high in salicylates, amines and glutamates). If you want more information speak to the doctors and dietitians at the RPA Allergy Clinic in Sydney http://www.sswahs.nsw.gov.au/rpa/allergy/ to obtain immediate relief from pain by undergoing the elimination diet. If this is the cause of your GERD and gut pain, you don't need to be on acid-reducing drugs. You can find more info from the excerpt of Friendly Food on their website - this is available for sale online and through all major book stores.Being on acid reducing drugs for the long-term is not a good idea as it may lead to further digestive problems down the track including nutritional deficiencies, particularly B12 which is dependent on gastric acidity for absorption. See http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocenter/vitamins/vitaminB12/ If you're GP is not offering any solutions for IBS other than the acid reducing drugs, i highly recommend that you seek further advice. The gastroenterologists at Centre for Digestive Diseases at five dock seem broader minded on this subject than most doctors. See http://www.cdd.com.au/Also, you might be interested in the following website which provides information on the misdiagnosis of parasitic infection as IBS http://www.badbugs.org/again, i hope you've already found out the cause of your ibs by now and that you are well.


----------



## LisaOlyWa

I have had burning pains, in the lower intestine region. Sometimes, it feels like it's burning up to the surface of the skin! It's like during gas attacks due to IBS or sometimes all by itself.

I'd suggest looking into a low FODMAP diet. (See link within this support group.) For my experience, I suddenly had loads of gas, massive bloating, tons of pain in multiple located within the entire abdomin and it was ALL quite painful. It lasted for months. It sounded like world war III in my gut and the kids laughed at all the flatulence. There was no diarrhea and only occasional constiptaion. The GI specialist's official diagnosis is still in the making and states severe IBS. Also, he he has ruled out many things ranging from reflux to cancer. Stomach and gallbladder are golden, no signs of Celiacs disease according to the upper intestine (need to get a blood test to rule out celiacs early stage). Ruled out ovarian cancer and was told to follow a low FODMAP diet. This diet has been a savior!After nearly four months of terrible pain, I feel better after three weeks of a low FODMAPS diet. After time, I will introduce a few of my favorite vegetables and see what I can tolerate and can not tolerate. Currently, from small diet cheatings, I think gluten is the culprit....either that or my gut is damaged from zillions of antibiotics over the past 2 years.

I'm following the low FODMAP diet, had my IUD removed, and will start looking into candida cleansing. I've had the HIDA scan, Gastric Empty Study, Endoscopy, CT, two Ultrasounds, millions of blood tests and yet no colonoscopy. SO, next up is the colonoscopy. I'm 43 years old and this is all just happening to me. First time being ill...it is not fun. Is IBS an age thing?

Anyway, here is the info regarding FODMAPs...good luck!

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/155678-low-fodmap-diet-worldwide-dietitian-registry/


----------



## storyofmylife

Feisty said:


> My oldest son was experiencing the same thing a year ago. After* lots of tests and biopsies*, etc, they found an ulcerated area inbetween the small and large intestines (I forgot what they call that area......


This matters a lot to me. Did they find the ulcerated area only after repeating the same tests, or did they have to do several tests. If its the former, then I might just have to get another test myself.


----------



## storyofmylife

SpAsMaN* said:


>


I saw your signature. You said that - IBS INDUCED BY NSAIDS NAPROXEN. Can you confirm that for me ? I suspect that my constipation increases after consuming Acetaminophen

(NOT an NSAID) like tylenol.


----------



## Anne Harmon

i have low stomach acid and a carsinoid tuor in my stomach dr is removing my carsinods but my lower abdomen across my pelvis bloats and has burning feeling in side like a hot feeling and brusied feeling my gi doesnt know what this is my hands and legs tingle and my joints hurt what is this i feel horrible


----------



## kenvh

Hi Anne

I think all our problems is low stomach acid and indigestion wich causes bacteria to ferment our foods and cause byproducts wich irritate the lining of the gut and cause inflammation irritation. It burns like hot fire in the intestines. Not my stomach anymore. I used to have burning stomach.. but since that symptom is gone..the burning in intestines came. I already had bacterial overgrowth sibo.. but now it increased in gurgling. So thats a sign bacteria are growing and causing trapped gas... and when food moves with the gas and fluid... it causes gurgling. So it all started with low stomach acid for me. Thats my feeling. And all patients in this topic..most of them are taking acid reducers wich is bad for digestion and causing bad bacterial overgrowth and this causes the burning. Im sure.

Did u already find this out yourself? Are u better now? 
Even with knowing my problems... i cant find a way of fixing this well for now.



Anne Harmon said:


> i have low stomach acid and a carsinoid tuor in my stomach dr is removing my carsinods but my lower abdomen across my pelvis bloats and has burning feeling in side like a hot feeling and brusied feeling my gi doesnt know what this is my hands and legs tingle and my joints hurt what is this i feel horrible


----------

